# How bad do pug shed ??



## michael h (Sep 28, 2007)

Someone offered me a free 8 month old pug. How bad do they shed. We had one when I was a little kid. They said its potty trained but there older pug isn't happy sharing the house.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Well they have short hair so it's nothing like a shepherd or a golden, but those short little hairs seem to be able to find their way into everything!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Pugs shed like crazy. They have short spiky hairs that stick to everything. Ugh! Sweet and funny dogs, but if you're looking for a low-shedding breed, a pug isn't it.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a pug that is about 10 years old now. She sheds like crazy all year round!!! I wear NOTHING black at my house and friends know to not wear anything that they are real particular about when they come to visit. I have to cover up all the seats with towels and blankets if I take her somewhere in the car. I have tried all sorts of brushes and nothing seems to pick up their very short hair. They are very hard to potty train - esp. the males - I could not do without my doggie door. It's hard to get them to go out when it is bad weather - I have to bodily carry Pugsy out and make her go!  They have alot of food allergies and you have to be very vigilant about ear, eye and wrinkle care. Pugsy is very loving though and excellent with little kids and other animals. A true lap dog they require lots of love and attention.


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

ask your friend if you can give the dog a bath first. use a black towel to dry it. There is your answer.


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

i have a 3.5 month old male..they are funny dogs. i havent noticed alot of hair. he doesnt mind going outside..thank heavens..even when it is rainy or very cold. i notice he is very hyper though. he will run like a rabbit til his tongue is hanging out. could have swore i chose the calm couch potato. he is excellent with the kids though.
i hope he calms down some as he gets older. i have had puppies before, but this one seems to run on batteries..the energizer one. he never walks anywhere..he runs...

do they shed at a certain age? he doesnt shed....i have even given him baths..and nothing...


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

My pug sheds quite a bit, but compared to my longhaired sheltie or cats, it's not a big deal. Brushing often helps. Pugs have wonderful personalities and are companion dogs/velcro dogs. They want to be with you all of the time!  I am very much a pug person, but for some people they are too needy. Potty training was not a problem at all with my male pug.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

lilmizlayla - I think your puppy pug is too small yet to shed much. Pugsy didn't start really till she was probably a couple years old. I use a special hair shedding shampoo on her with conditioners etc. but it doesn't help a whole lot. I also feed her a special food for dogs with intolerences to corn, wheat, milk products etc. I've noticed that as she has gotten older I have to be more vigilant about what she eats etc. also. I put up with all the work and hair though because I love her so much! Pugs have definate personalities and are VERY endearing!!!


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Pugs shed terribly. Puppies have a softer coat and don't seem to shed much. Unless you are very fortunate to get a slick coated pug you will eb taken over by the giant fluff ball! I feel the pup is one of the worst shedders in dogdom, along with Greyhounds but you adapt!


----------



## emptycupranch (Jul 13, 2008)

I have two pug girls, and boy do they shed! It is truly amazing. I wouldn't trade them for the world though. It took a year and a half each to housebreak and we still have the odd accident when it is nasty weather out. Our older pug is 4years old, definitely 'daddy's girl' she hates the winter and prefers to be indoors. My younger is 2.5years old, still in puppyhood, though I've noticed that she is starting to slow down. For the first 1-2 years they are like energizer puggies, pug scooting, running, being crazy! She is the 'farmdog' of the family, mommy's girl, comes out to do chores no matter the weather. 
We don't have children but the pugs more than make up for it. I've owned many different breeds of dogs and I say in all honesty that nobody told pugs they weren't people... they are as human as they can get with four legs.
Oh and my girls sleep under the covers, use our pillows, and SNORE. Eventually though you can't remember how you ever got to sleep without the soothing sounds of snoring


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

michael h said:


> Someone offered me a free 8 month old pug. How bad do they shed. We had one when I was a little kid. They said its potty trained but there older pug isn't happy sharing the house.


Did you decide to take the pug?


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Moms dog was half pug. Imagine dropping a bag of hair in front of a fan..Just kidding, but her dog shed ALOT. lol Hair was in every corner. But she was a great dog. They are very smart too.


----------

